# Manejar Robot via Wifi



## Lionheart12 (Mar 27, 2007)

Bueno soy nuevo en este foro y poco experimentado en la robotica   
en la escuela junto a unos compañero nos metimos a un proyecto en el cual debemos hacer un robot (auto de 3 ruedas   ) que se pueda manejar a traves de internet. La pagina va a estar echa en java y tambien usaremos lenguajes como Cabal y Pic (son cosas q nos piden).
en fin necesitaria q alguien me de una mano con esto del Wifi, q me aclaren como funcionaria con un pequeño esquema, yo se q el robot tiene q llevar un receptor pero no se como funciona el Wifi, Alguien me puede ayudar??


----------



## niten (Mar 28, 2007)

bueno esto es lo que encontre






esta muy bueno esto
lo controlan con un router
este es la v2

http://yasha.okshtein.net/wrt54g/

en esta pagina encontraras información de un router inalambrico.


----------



## faio (Dic 30, 2009)

otra opción montar el robots con una placa base de un pc antiguo
aki viene algo
http://www.roboteq.com/robotics-mot...-platform-design-instructions.html#mechanical


----------

